# ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"



## أم فيصل (14 أغسطس 2011)

*ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله*




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*نقدم لكم اليوم نماذج من ضيافة العيد وتحوي شوكولا لبناني فاخر *




*" الكيلو ب 160 ريال"*





*أم فيصل _ الرياض*



*وينتهي استقبال الطلبات يوم 25 رمضان*



*ويتم توصيل الطلبات داخل الرياض عن طريق المندوب ب 30 ريال *


*ونعتذر عن توصيل أي طلب خارج منطقة الرياض يحوي شوكولا *



*ولكم كل الشكر*





















*لطفا إن أعجبك الموضوع أخبر صديقك*
​


----------



## أم فيصل (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله 
__________________ 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

يمممم شهيتني خيتو
الله يوفقك


----------



## جنان الخلد (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

بالتووفيق لك ياارب ..


----------



## أم فيصل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

للجميع يارب


----------



## أم فيصل (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

[size=+0]كل عاااام وأنتم بخير

وعيدكم مبارك [/size]​


----------



## أم فيصل (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

كل عام وانتم بخير 


" بدأت عروضنا الجديدة من الشوكولا الفاخر بأنواع مختلفة وفاخرة جدا .. الكيلو ب 170 ريال "


----------



## أم فيصل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ضيافة العيد من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله 
__________________


----------

